# NAP Centershot Flipper question



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

That's what I put on my Dorado when I got it a few weeks back. So far I have around a thousand shots on it with only slight wear to the strike plate part of the rest. The teflon cover over the wire also shows slight wear, but has not warn through. I'm guessing from what I have seen so far that the flipper arm teflon should be good for around 2-3 thousand shots and the strike plate should be good for 2 to 3 times that. That's assuming your bow is well tuned and the arrows are not real abrasive (I'm shooting aluminum).


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

not quite sure how many arrows you can shoot, never had to replace one! i've always used moleskin tape over my flipper.


----------



## hgsnpr (Mar 21, 2005)

I'll second the moleskin. I do purchase an extra to have in case of damage or loss.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

hg -

I've yet to see one fail. The fact that the arm can be bent bacwards and still be pushed back into position with no ill effectd speaks volumes. I have bought a few spare heads, however to replace the non-flipper variant. Not that they failed either, just more comphy with a flipper.

The only down sides are that the bow it's going on really needs to be cut past center due to it's thickness and the fact that they've gotten pretty pricey over the last few years.

Viper1 out.


----------



## pokynojoe (Feb 2, 2006)

I have had one break over the years, the mechanism(spring?) that returns the arm just gave out. That one was about three years old at the time, and unfortunately, it happened during a state international round. Heed the advice of carrying a spare head in your quiver. It's unlikely it'll break, but if it does, just like most things, it will be at the most inopportune time! 

One more thing, I seem to recall that if your riser is not cut quite a bit past center, these things are kind of a pain to tune. I think these things are quite a bit pricey these days. A less expensive alternative would be a used berger button or inexpensive one and a Hoyt Super Rest, or something similar. But the Nap flipper works well.

Joe


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

I've used the center rest on quite a number of bows,had to turn around the teflon sleave on the wire a couple of weeks ago.
No idea how many arrows I've really shot off that sleave,but the bow is coming up to two years old an I've shot thousands of arrows off it.
I carry a spare head when ever I go to a shoot or go hunting,but I've never lost one.
In fact the spare I carry today,I've had since I bought my first center rest for a finger shooting compound I had in 1994.


----------



## NDTerminator (Nov 6, 2006)

Depends on how the nock point is set.

I have a centerest flipper on a Reflex Caribou that has been there for getting onto 3 years and god knows how many thousand shots which shows no sign of wear. I have a spare head, just in case...

On the other hand, I have had their Flipper Rest's (stick on version) launcher arm break several times over the years if the nock set was too high or low. When it's just right and doesn't overly stress the launch arm upon release, no problem. Like the arm on the centererest flipper, it too will last seemingly forever.

The single wire launch arm is by only bellyache about the flipper & centerest flipper, and why I use the T-300 on most of my recurves instead...


----------



## newbwithabow (Oct 18, 2009)

I guess I should have mentioned it will be going on my Martin Jaguar T/D which is cut past center. I'm glad to know that the NAP Centerest Flipper is durable. 

thumperjack, you mentioned Moleskin, if you could post some pictures of that. I'm not sure what that is or how to install it.

Thanks


----------



## newbwithabow (Oct 18, 2009)

I'd like to thank everyone for replying to my post, I just got my Nap Centerest and put it on my bow. I like it way better then the stock rest that came with my Jaguar T/D. Oh and Viper1 I just got your book today from Amazon I can hardly wait to start reading it.

Thank you all.

Newbwithabow


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

newbwithabow said:


> I guess I should have mentioned it will be going on my Martin Jaguar T/D which is cut past center. I'm glad to know that the NAP Centerest Flipper is durable.
> 
> thumperjack, you mentioned Moleskin, if you could post some pictures of that. I'm not sure what that is or how to install it.
> 
> Thanks










you can buy these (Moleskin Padding) at walmart in the foot care ilse and they cost around $3.00 or less a pkg ....







... you can also use Moleskin on your site window,where your arrow rest is or anywhere that'll keep your arrows from banging your bow and making a dragging noise. ..







.. here's example C where you can also place the Moleskin to quite down your bow! ..... hope this helps you any .. sorry i don't have pix of my own!


----------



## newbwithabow (Oct 18, 2009)

thumperjack said:


> you can buy these (Moleskin Padding) at walmart in the foot care ilse and they cost around $3.00 or less a pkg ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks thumperjack, I'll go pick some up tomorrow at my local walmart.


----------

